# CCO in New York City?



## natalie647 (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone know if there are any CCO's in New York City, not just in NY? I know they have some in NY in general, I think like Niagra Falls, etc, but I'd think that there'd be one in the city cause those are too far away. Do you know of any?


----------



## red (Jul 13, 2008)

there use to be an Estee Lauder Company store in Rockefeller Center (kinda hidden away) not sure if its still there though ... 
you can only get in if your company participates, its not open to the general public.

I now go to the one in Jersey City (one stop on the PATH from WTC to Exchange Place), but your company needs to participate however.

Right now they have all the Rushmetal piggies, Your Ladyship, had Sweet Sienna, even LARK ABOUT!!!!


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_there use to be an Estee Lauder Company store in Rockefeller Center (kinda hidden away) not sure if its still there though ... 
you can only get in if your company participates, its not open to the general public.

I now go to the one in Jersey City (one stop on the PATH from WTC to Exchange Place), but your company needs to participate however.

Right now they have all the Rushmetal piggies, Your Ladyship, had Sweet Sienna, even LARK ABOUT!!!!_

 
Where is the one in Jersey City? I am there everyday for the next month! Hehheeeeheeee......


----------



## natalie647 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_there use to be an Estee Lauder Company store in Rockefeller Center (kinda hidden away) not sure if its still there though ... 
you can only get in if your company participates, its not open to the general public.

I now go to the one in Jersey City (one stop on the PATH from WTC to Exchange Place), but your company needs to participate however.

Right now they have all the Rushmetal piggies, Your Ladyship, had Sweet Sienna, even LARK ABOUT!!!!_

 
What do you mean by "if your company participates?"


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *natalie647* 

 
_What do you mean by "if your company participates?"_

 
I think she is talking about the special CCO for industry members. Someone else was talking about it. I think its near the Newport Mall

I really want to find a CCO in NJ..I was going to call Jersey Garden's Sak Off 5th and see if they have anything


----------



## red (Jul 13, 2008)

not sure how it works really, but often they ask you for the company name, and ID card as well. 

Its not a regular outlet open to the general public. Maybe others would know more


----------



## red (Jul 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutiebe2* 

 
_I think she is talking about the special CCO for industry members. Someone else was talking about it. I think its near the Newport Mall

I really want to find a CCO in NJ..I was going to call Jersey Garden's Sak Off 5th and see if they have anything_

 
yes its near the Newport Mall. You can take the light rail to Harborside Financial Center, get off and walk into the buildiing right across the street. There's a few stores in there and the CCO.


----------



## natalie647 (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutiebe2* 

 
_I think she is talking about the special CCO for industry members. Someone else was talking about it. I think its near the Newport Mall

I really want to find a CCO in NJ..I was going to call Jersey Garden's Sak Off 5th and see if they have anything_

 
Thanks!


----------



## sass000 (Aug 3, 2008)

Did you get a chance to see if there was anything at the Saks Off 5th? I wish there was a CCO in Jersey as well...


----------



## tvsnow (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, so with this mysterious JC CCO, what exactly qualifies acceptance? I work as a MA at a Lauder brand counter, is this enough to get me in and get me some cheap MAC?


----------



## montREALady (Mar 10, 2015)

red said:


> Right now they have all the Rushmetal piggies, Your Ladyship, had Sweet Sienna, even LARK ABOUT!!!!


  This is the one I just went to in Manhattan, The Company Store, our company participates. I've been here nearly 8 years and been there twice! The first time was last summer! *smh*


----------

